# redressement judiciaire



## tizón

Hola!

r"edressement judiciaire" en español sería "suspensión de pagos"?


----------



## Talant

Buenas,

Más bien entiendo que es "concurso [judicial]", más que suspensión de pagos. Aunque ambas cosas están muy relacionadas. Básicamente se refiere a una suspensión de pagos en la que el juez nombra a un administrador judicial de la empresa. No sé suficientemente de quiebras y cosas varias para saber si siempre se nombra o no.

Saludos


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Tizón:

La suspensión de pagos se llama en francés cessation des paiements. En este caso la empresa no tiene suficiente activo para pagar a los acreedores o incluso los salarios aunque personas particulares también pueden declararse en suspensión de pagos.
Tal como te ha dicho Talant el redressement judiciaire en español lo llamamos concurso judicial

Saludos


----------



## tizón

Mil gracias a ambos!
Saludos,


----------



## sabariz

Hola a todos. ¿Alguien sabe cómo traducir "règlement judiciaire et liquidation de biens"? (¿arreglo??? judicial y liquidación de bienes?
Gracias


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Quiebra judicial y liquidación de bienes.

Para ello me baso en este texto:


> Le "Règlement judiciaire" était une procédure collective du droit commercial qui a pris le nom de "Redressement judiciaire" depuis la loi n°85-98 du 25 janvier 1985 qui intéresse la situation de tout commerçant dont la trésorerie ne peut plus faire face à ses dettes liquides et exigibles . Le Règlement amiable" est également une procédure collective mais qui concerne les entreprises qui bien que ne se trouvant pas en état de cessation des paiements éprouvent des difficultés qu'un financement approprié aux possibilités de l'entreprise ne peut résoudre



Source.


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola:

Quisiera hacer una puntualización. Un redressement judiciaire no es sinónimo de faillite (quiebra). El redressement judiciaire en español lo llamamos concurso judicial. 
Una empresa que se declara en suspensión de pagos (cessation de paiements) porque no tiene suficiente activo para poder hacer frente a las deudas puede pedir un concurso judicial (redressement judiciaire). En Francia es el tribunal de comercio quien decide si se puede pasar a un redressement judiciaire y en este caso se nombra un administrateur judiciaire para la empresa. En el redressement judiciaire hay un periodo de prueba durante el cual se puede ver si la continuación de la empresa es viable o se pasa a una liquidación

Saludos


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Gracias a la aportación de Isabel, pues yo desconocía el término "concurso judidicial" he encontrado este texto que creo pueda interesar:


> ECONOMÍA DOMÉSTICA
> Soy insolvente: ¿suspendo pagos?
> El concurso judicial permite frenar a los acreedores pero conlleva costes no sólo económicos
> 
> Suspender pagos cuando no se tiene dinero para afrontar las deudas no es potestad exclusiva de las empresas. Cualquiera en situación de insolvencia puede hacerlo, y el procedimiento concursal puede servirle para frenar las ejecuciones de sus acreedores y reordenar sus deudas para salir adelante. Pero ojo, buscar la protección del concurso judicial no es la panacea. Conlleva un coste que no es sólo económico, y en muchos casos no ofrece soluciones adicionales a las que se pueden conseguir en una negociación particular con los acreedores


Source


----------



## sabariz

Muchísimas gracias a los dos.


----------



## ear

Incapables de jouir de leur achat,les nouveaux propriétaires et des mandataires passibles de redressement sont alors monté au créneau appuyés par.....

Sabeis cómo se podría traducir redressement?
Gracias
ear


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Me parece que se trata de gente "sujeta a rectificación impositiva"


----------



## meyb

passibles de redressement:

merecedores de reprimenda...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Creo Meyb que tu traducción no da exactamente el tenor del _redressement_.
Se trata de una acción por parte de Hacienda que calcula lo que ha dejado de percibir en parte de los impuestos de un contribuyente sea por fraude, inexactitud, omisión o insuficiencia en sus declaraciones de recursos.

Hacienda no se dedica a echar reprimendas pero, si la falta es probada, a cobrarse lo que no ha percibido con eventualmente una multa.

El diccionario de WR lo traduce por: r_ectificación (fiscal)

_Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## meyb

Tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Realmente en el caso de los impuestos se llama "Declaración Paralela", vulgarmente un "paralela", en la que se ponen de manifiesto diferencias en la declaración, esto no es definitivo pues el contribuyente tiene un plazo para recurrir dicha declaración.


----------



## ear

Muchas gracias
Ha sido realmente útil
ear


----------



## GURB

Hola
 Je ne suis pas sûr que *rectificación fisca*l concerne les  contribuables,  mais plutôt les états qui ont un passif excesif et qui sont passibles, au niveau européen, d'une _rectificación fiscal._
Mais les _nativos_ doivent connaître cette expression ou alors, heureux espagnols, qui n'ont pas maille à partir avec le fisc! En France, cette expression, je peux vous dire qu'on la connaît, pas besoin de chercher dans les dicos!
Un cordial saludo a todos _los sujetos pasivos._


----------



## ear

Gracias por la nota
ear


----------



## ahbon

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Estoy leyendo un texto en el que se habla de los diferentes procedimientos de salvaguarda para una empresa que entra en quiebra.
Se cita la administración judicial (redressement judiciaire) y la liquidación judicial. A continuación el texto dice:

"C'est possible d' acheter une entreprise a partir du moment où la procedure de sauvegarde ou redressement est ouverte"

"Es posible comprar una empresa a partir del momento en que se inicia el proceso de salvaguarda o *...."*

Tengo dudas sobre esta palabra, dudo entre "recuperación" o todo lo contrario "suspensión"... ¿Cómo lo interpretan? ¿Alguna sugerencia?

Muchas gracias


----------



## chlapec

*Redresser* es, literalmente "remettre à la verticale". Tiene sin duda un sentido positivo, de poner las cosas en su sitio. La traducción literal "enderezamiento", no quedaría bien aquí. Quizás *recuperación*, como tú propones, o *reflotamiento*...


----------



## ahbon

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## uminuscula

Buenas tardes, 
Me estoy peleando con un texto sobre políticas económicas, y hablando de medidas para sanear empresas en crisis, dice:

*796 jugements de redressement ont été prononcés soit 45% du nombre total des entreprises inscrites dans la loi, permettant ainsi de sauver 41 952 postes d’emploi *

**** , pero en este caso creo que un "jugement de redressement" sería un proceso de saneamiento, **** División de hilo. Martine (Mod...)
Podría ser:
*Se han aprobado 796 procesos de saneamiento* 
¿o estoy metiendo la pata?

Además, más adelante en el texto repite la expresión, pero esta vez se trata de: "prononcer un jugement de cession".... Ahora sí que no sé qué hacer!

gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches uminuscula:

Tu pregunta ha sido dividida en dos hilos.
Por favor, lee este hilo desde el principio.
 Encontrarás *prononcer un jugement* aquí:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1862597
Martine (mod...)


----------



## lm064

ahbon said:


> Estoy leyendo un texto en el que se habla de los diferentes procedimientos de salvaguarda para una empresa que entra en quiebra.
> Se cita la administración judicial (redressement judiciaire) y la liquidación judicial.



Entonces, en el contexto de unos estatutos de empresa "redressement" entendido como "administración": 
¿Cabría traducir "_ouverture d'une procédure de redressement ou de liquidation judiciaires_" por "_inicio de un proceso de administración y liquidación judicial_", o se hablaría de "_inicio de un proceso de administración y reorganización con intervención judicial_"?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La UE traduce  "redressement judiciaire" por "saneamiento judicial".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lm064

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> La UE traduce  "redressement judiciaire" por "saneamiento judicial".
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Muchas gracias por el enlace, veo que corresponde perfectamente en este contexto.

Un saludo.


----------

